# Airbox Orange et un petit réseau



## bedwellO (9 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite créer un petit réseau avec l'airbox de Orange. En me connectant sur cette borne j'ai internet.

Je souhaite simplement connecter une imprimante à ce réseau.

Pour cela j'ai connecté l'airbox en usb à une borne airport extrême.

Mais cela ne fonctionne pas. le réseau wifi créé par ma borne airport extrême ne se connecte pas à internet.

Avez-vous déjà fait cela et comment ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Quelle prise ethernet avez vous utilisé sur la borne Airport? 
Une des prises LAN? Ou la prise WAN ?







Et pourquoi ne pas connecter directement l'imprimante sur le réseau cree par la borne orange?


----------



## lolipale (12 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

@remy,
Il s'agit d'une airbox 





> Je souhaite créer un petit réseau avec l'airbox de Orange


 
@Bedwelldo
L'airbox ne procure qu'une connexion 4G et émet un signal Wifi dans la bande des 2.4 et 5 GHz.
La connexion USB sert à la recharge ou à une connexion directe à un ordinateur.
Si votre imprimante ne dispose pas d'une connexion wifi, la seule solution est l'utilisation d'une borne type Airport Express.


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2016)

Oups je n'avais pas bien lu... j'ai cru que l'airport extrême etait reliée en ethernet à la box. C'est sûr qu'en USB il n'y a aucune chance que ça fonctionne. 

Bref, soit l'imprimante est WiFi et il suffit de la paramétrer pour qu'elle se connecte au réseau WiFi cree par l'airbox d'Orange. 
Soit l'imprimante n'est pas WiFi, et il faut une borne AirPort Express (pas une Extreme) que l'on paramètre pour se connecter au WiFi de l'air box (Apple a supprimé la possibilité de connecter une AirPort Extreme à un réseau WiFi existant) et sur laquelle on connecte l'imprimante en USB


----------

